# Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform



## lows (6. Juli 2010)

*Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

AMD ´s  neue Desktop Plattform namens "Scorpius", soll 2011 erscheinen. Diese beinhaltet einen neuen Sockel für die kommende Prozessor Architektur "Bulldozer", dessen Topmodell ein Octacore (8mb L2-Cache) sein wird, sowie die neue 9-er Chipsatzserie und eine neue Grafikkartengeneration (vllt. Nothern Island?).

Der 4-8 kernige "Bulldozer" wird im 32nm Strukturverfahren hergestellt und einen schnelleren DDR3-RAM mit effektiven 1866 MHz unterstützen (bisher DDR3-1333)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Hardwareluxx - AMD Bulldozer für Desktop: Zambezi-CPU, Sockel AM3r2, 990-Chipsatz?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Das nenne ich mal eine News.Wollte im Herbst auf Am3 umsteigen.
Da warte ich lieber noch ein bisschen mehr und werde dann auf diese Plattform umsteigen.
Und wird bestimmt eine  vollständige Kompatibilität zu Am3 haben.(Sonst würden sie ja ihre Politik ändern.)
Vielen Dank für diese wunderbare News.


----------



## lows (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

ist ja schon seit dem 1. bekannt, wundert mich das pcgh nichts zu geschrieben hat.
Achso: "Bulldozer" wird wahrscheinlich nicht abwärtskompatibel zu AM3 sein


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Na da bin ich ma gespannt, hoffentlich war der zurückliegende wechsel auf AM3 kein Griff ins klo^^


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



lows schrieb:


> Achso: "Bulldozer" wird wahrscheinlich nicht abwärtskompatibel zu AM3 sein


Quelle?

MfG


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

2011 ist lang. Wenn sie wenigstens mal rausrücken würden in welchem Quartal oder Halbjahr.


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Tja nicht schlecht, hehe. Dennoch muss mein Phenom noch 2-3 Jahre schuften.


----------



## lows (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Hwluxx:


> Ob dabei eine vollständige Kompatibilität zum älteren Sockel bestehen wird, ist allerdings noch unbekannt



quelle steht oben

@Rolk soll im ersten Halbjahr erscheinen


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Natürlich wird Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen, das wurde schon lange bestätigt.


----------



## Bääängel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Damit wird eher AM2+ gemeint sein als AM3. AMD wird wissen, dass viele Nutzer sich der Ab- und Aufwärtskompatibilität erfreuen und auch deswegen zu AMD greifen. Zudem ist das die aktuell stärkste Waffe gegen Intel und diese wird AMD denke ich nicht leichtfertig aus der Hand geben.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



DaStash schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> MfG



Bulldozer kommt mit neuem Sockel, wie auch Ontario bzw. Fusion. 
Ich glaube nicht an eine Abwärtskompatibilität, so leid es mir tut. klick1 & klick2 .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Bulldozer kommt mit neuem FM1-Sockel, auf dem auch Ontario und Fusion laufen werden.
> Ich glaube nicht an eine Abwärtskompatibilität, so leid es mir tut. klick1 & klick2 .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Der Bulldozer hat doch aber nichts mit den Fusion-Prozessoren und deren LM1 Sockel zu tun? 
Und in der News und in deinem zweiten Link ist ja auch folgendes zu lesen.

Zitat: "Die 32-nm-CPUs sollen zudem den  neuen *Sockel AM3r2* als Untersatz erhalten, bei dem es sich - zumindest  dem Namen nach - um eine nur *leicht modifizierte Version* des derzeitigen  Sockel AM3 handeln dürfte. Ob dabei eine vollständige *Kompatibilität  zum älteren Sockel *bestehen wird, ist allerdings *noch unbekannt*.

Deshalb meine Frage nach der Quelle die das Aussagt, was lows behauptet hat. 

MfG


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Bulldozer kommt mit neuem FM1-Sockel, auf dem auch Ontario und Fusion laufen werden.
> Ich glaube nicht an eine Abwärtskompatibilität, so leid es mir tut. klick1 & klick2 .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


- Bulldozer bekommt keinen FM1-Sockel, sondern den AM3r2-Sockel.
- "Ontario und Fusion" ist falsch, Ontario ist ein Fusion-Produkt.
- "Sicher ist auch noch nicht, ob dieser Sockel *vollständig  *abwärtskompatibel zum älteren AM3 Sockel sein wird. Auch wenn die AMD  Chipsatz-Serie 900 in Planung und Entwicklung ist, *sollen auch die  aktuellen 890GX und 890FX Chipsätze mit SB850 Southbridge von AMD die  kommenden 32mn CPUs von AMD unterstützen.*

edit: omg bin ich langsam....


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Habe meinen vorigen Text mal angepasst, hatte es vorhin etwas eilig, der Bezug mit FM1 auf Bulldozer war so nicht gewollt (sry) .
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Änderungen an der Architektur Bulldozers zu groß sind, um eine Abwärtskompatibilität gewährleisten zu können.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Da ist keine News. Das ist schon etwa 1 1/2 Jahre bekannt, vielleicht länger.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Änderungen an der Architektur Bulldozers zu groß sind, um eine Abwärtskompatibilität gewährleisten zu können.


Ich kann diesen Pessimismus nicht  nachvollziehen, auf manchen AMD-Folien steht beim Bulldozer sogar ganz klar "AM3 Socket".....


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Pessimismus nicht  nachvollziehen, auf manchen AMD-Folien steht beim Bulldozer sogar ganz klar "AM3 Socket".....



Nun, dass hat nichts mit Pessimissmus zu tun, ich würde mir auch eine Abwärtskompatibilität wünschen . Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass bei einem Architektur-Wechsel der "größeren Art", meist ein neuen Sockel, mit "neuen" Funktionen nach sich zieht. Ich bin auf die Hot-Chip-Conference im August gespannt, dann werden wir es hoffentlich "alle" besser wissen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun, dass hat nichts mit Pessimissmus zu tun, ich würde mir auch eine Abwärtskompatibilität wünschen . Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass bei einem Architektur-Wechsel der "größeren Art", meist ein neuen Sockel, mit "neuen" Funktionen nach sich zieht. Ich bin auf die Hot-Chip-Conference im August gespannt, dann werden wir es hoffentlich "alle" besser wissen .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Soll eine "größere Änderung" nicht erst bei dem Umstig auf 22nm kommen also demnach auch ein neuer Sockel?

MfG


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Info von AMD direkt:



> 2011
> “Scorpius” Platform
> “Zambezi” CPU
> 4/8 CPU “*Bulldozer*” Cores
> ...



http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/FAD_2009_Platform_and_Processor_Roadmaps.pdf


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



DaStash schrieb:


> Soll eine "größere Änderung" nicht erst bei dem Umstig auf 22nm kommen also demnach auch ein neuer Sockel?
> 
> MfG



Bulldozer ist doch seid K6/7-Zeiten, die größte Architektur-Änderung seid langem . Die 22nm-Prozessoren sind noch in weiter ferne und die Informationen darüber sind dermaßen rar gestreut, dass jede Diskussion darüber, reinste Spekulationen sind .

@M_CLEAR_S

Die Roadmap ist von 2009, nächstes Jahr ist 2011 und wir alle wissen, dass Roadmaps nicht verbindlich sind. Aber hoffen wir das beste .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Der Phenom lief auch auf AM2.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Phenom lief auch auf AM2.



Nun von PhenomI auf PhenomII, war es aus rein architektonischer Sicht auch kein großer Sprung. 
Der Phenom II ist für mich "nur" eine von Bugs-bereinigte PhenomI-Architektur . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> @M_CLEAR_S
> 
> Die Roadmap ist von 2009, nächstes Jahr ist 2011 und wir alle wissen, dass Roadmaps nicht verbindlich sind. Aber hoffen wir das beste .
> 
> ...


Hehe, also offizieller als von AMD selbst können Infos über Bulldozer einfach nicht sein  Und Nov. 2009 sollte schon viel relativ feststehen, denn eine neue CPU plant und produziert man nicht innerhalb von ein paar Wochen. ^^ Ich glaube, dich würde auch eine eidesstaatliche Erklärung vom AMD-CEO vom heutigen Tag nicht überzeugen.  Eine grundsätzliche Abwärtskompatibilität sollte nach den bisherigen Infos von AMD sehr sehr realistisch sein, aber ich sag dazu hier nix mehr.  Es kann sich ja jeder selbst die Infos angucken und sich dann eine Meinung bilden. Ich bin natürlich auch auf die nächsten offiziellen Infos gespannt.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Der Sockel AM2+ war allein schon für den Phenom 1.
Und selbst der Phenom II läuft noch auf AM2 Platinen.

Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass bei Herstellern mit gutem Support, der Bulldozer immer noch laufen wird.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hehe, also offizieller als von AMD selbst können Infos über Bulldozer einfach nicht sein  Und Nov. 2009 sollte schon viel relativ feststehen, denn eine neue CPU plant und produziert man nicht innerhalb von ein paar Wochen. ^^ Ich glaube, dich würde auch eine eidesstaatliche Erklärung vom AMD-CEO vom heutigen Tag nicht überzeugen.  Eine grundsätzliche Abwärtskompatibilität sollte nach den bisherigen Infos von AMD sehr sehr realistisch sein, aber ich sag dazu hier nix mehr.  Es kann sich ja jeder selbst die Infos angucken und sich dann eine Meinung bilden.



Nun ja, ein gesunder Pessimismus bewahrt mich später vor einer Enttäuschung, oder führt zu einer noch größeren Freude. Also, jedem das seine .
Seid Intels Sockel-Wirrwarr kann alles möglich sein, hoffentlich entdeckt AMD nicht auch die "Rentabilität" neuer Sockel . Oder hat schon entdeckt? Wer weiß,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Seid Intels Sockel-Wirrwarr kann alles möglich sein, hoffentlich entdeckt AMD nicht auch die "Rentabilität" neuer Sockel . Oder hat schon entdeckt? Wer weiß,...
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Ob das wirklich so rentabel war? 

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

von 4 auf 8er freischalten heyxD


----------



## Pr0t0type (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Scoroius ist die Plattform nicht der Sockel (Sockel ist du bleibt AM3) !!!!! 

Im Desktop Bereich wird es das Topmodell Zambezi geben.
Dieser kommt mit 4 bzw. 8 Kernen auf den Markt und hat keine integrierte GPU! Er ist keine APU, sondern CPU. Dafür protzt er mit bis zu 8 Kernen und einer hohen Multithreadleistung.

Die Mittelklasse heißt Llano und soll 4 Kerne bekommen. Dieser besitzt zudem eine integrierte DX11 GPU. 

Im Gegensatz zu Zambezi basiert aber Llano nicht auf der K11 Architektur von Bulldozer, sondern setzt noch auf die aktuelle K10.5 Architektur. Dafür wird er ebenfalls in 32nm gefertigt, während die aktuellen K10.5 Prozessoren alle im 45nm Prozess hergestellt werden. 32nm bleibt nur Llano vorbehalten.

Er soll hauptsächlich in Budget Rechner Platz finden sowie in Notebooks. Ihm fehlen aber alle Bulldozer Neuerungen, aufgrund der alten K10.5 Architektur.

Als Nachfolger der "Dragon" Plattform wird AMD die Plattformen Scorpius (für Zambezi) und Lynx (für Llano) VÖ. 

___________________________________________________________________

Doch die letzte und gleichzeitig größte Neuerung der Bulldozer Architektur ist das AMD Fusion Konzept, was Bulldozer dann zu einer APU macht (GPU und CPU auf einem Die). Dort kommt eine eigenständige GPU zum Einsatz, der AMD es erlaubt, der CPU Arbeit abzunehmen.
Bei Bulldozer werden Floating-Point-Verarbeitung nun anstatt von der CPU (über die 128-Bit FPU), von der GPU ausgeführt, die bei solchen Verarbeitungen eine deutlich höhere Performance bringen soll.
Deswegen verbaut AMD bei Bulldozer auch nur eine 128 Bit FPU pro Modul. AMD beschreibt das ganze so: Die CPU soll das machen, was sie am besten kann. Die GPU soll dagegen das machen, was sie am besten kann. So will AMD die Arbeit optimal und effektiv zwischen CPU und GPU aufteilen. Wie gut das gelingt, wird sich zeigen.

Mann das war die Arbeit hoffentlich wert xD

Und der "Bulldozer" soll kein Ersatz für Grafikkarten sein meines Wissens, weil wo soll man dann auf dem AM3 Board den DVI anstecken?


----------



## lows (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



> Scoroius ist die Plattform nicht der Sockel



Das hat doch auch niemand behauptet


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



> Doch die letzte und gleichzeitig größte Neuerung der Bulldozer Architektur ist das AMD Fusion Konzept, was Bulldozer dann zu einer APU macht (GPU und CPU auf einem Die)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrjwaqZfjIY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrjwaqZfjIY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Was Dr. Cox sagen will: Die CPUs mit Bulldozer-Kernen/Modulen, die 2011 erscheinen, sind CPUs und keine APUs.


----------



## Pr0t0type (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



lows schrieb:


> Das hat doch auch niemand behauptet


Ganz am anfang und noch ein Paar mehr ich wollte das nur Aufklären


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Ich werde demnächst den X4 940er in Rente schicken und auf einen der beiden X6 umrüsten, das ist dann mehr als genug Leistung bis der Bulldozer angerollt kommt Und da steht dann auch ein Boardwechsel an, egal ob das laufen würde oder nicht.


----------



## Cartier (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

man bin ich froh auf Intel gewechselt zu haben    aber ich hab auch drei andre Rechner im Haus mit der Am3 Plattform. Aber ich würd allen zu der neuen AMD-Generation auch ein neues Board mit Sata 3  und USB 3 usw......   empfehlen besonders soll die Crossfire unterstützung um weiten verbessert werden und die chipsatzhersteller sprachen auch schon davon Mikrorucklern usw... im  Crossfirebetrieb verringert werden sollen. Also neue Generation neues Board ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst den X4 940er in Rente schicken und auf einen der beiden X6 umrüsten, das ist dann mehr als genug Leistung bis der Bulldozer angerollt kommt Und da steht dann auch ein Boardwechsel an, egal ob das laufen würde oder nicht.



Und ich schicke wenn der Bulldozer kommt men Intel System in Rente 
Ich denke das die Bulldozers schon um einiges mehr Leitung haben als mein i7 920. Und ein neues Intel System ist mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Wird das dann Scorpius heißen oder AM3+ oder AM4 ???


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Scorpius ist nur die Plattform, nicht der Sockel. 

Die vorletzte Plattform war Dragon mit dem Phenom II und der 48xx wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



nyso schrieb:


> Die vorletzte Plattform war Dragon mit dem Phenom II und der 48xx wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Richtig 
Zu der Zeit war der AMD Phenom II x4 945 ganz groß in Mode.
Als Chipsatz wurde ein 790GX verwendet. 

Davor gabs noch den Spider.
Dort kam ein AMD Phenom und eine HD3000 zum einsatz.
Als Chipstaz wurde zu einem 780FX gegriffen.

Jetzt beim Leo halt Phenom II x6 und HD58xx.
Als Chipsatz 890FX. 

Ausserdem werde ich jetzt sogar auf Leo umsteigen weil ich meinen i7 für benchen unter Kompressorkühlung brauche.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Dr. Cox hat es schon gut gesagt, aber du wirfst ja wirklich ziemlich  viel durcheinander



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Scoroius ist die Plattform nicht der Sockel (Sockel ist du bleibt AM3) !!!!!
> 
> Im Desktop Bereich wird es das Topmodell Zambezi geben.
> Dieser kommt mit 4 bzw. 8 Kernen auf den Markt und hat keine integrierte GPU! Er ist keine APU, sondern CPU. Dafür protzt er mit bis zu 8 Kernen und einer hohen Multithreadleistung.
> ...


Bis hier hin kann man das alles stehen lassen


Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Zambezi basiert aber Llano nicht auf der *K11 Architektur von Bulldozer*, sondern setzt noch auf die aktuelle K10.5 Architektur.



Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst, aber K11 ist auf jeden Fall falsch.
Eine kleine Aufzählung der letzten Architekturen von AMD:
- K5
- K6
- K7
- K8
- K10 (meines Wissens nach auch als Greyhound bzw. Hound bezeichnet, aber bei den ganzen Hounds blicke ich selbst nicht 100%ig durch)
(-K10.5)
und jetzt kommts
- Bulldozer (die Architektur heißt Bulldozer und nicht K11)
- Bobcat

Wobei aber Bulldozer die erste "richtige" neue Architektur nach K7 ist

Fazit: K11 aus dem Gedächnis streichen als Nachfolgerarchitektur von K10



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Dafür wird er ebenfalls in 32nm gefertigt, während die aktuellen K10.5 Prozessoren alle im 45nm Prozess hergestellt werden. 32nm bleibt nur Llano vorbehalten.



Nur um das zusammenzufassen:
Zambesi (= erster Bulldozer basierender Desktopprozessor) wird genau so wie Llano in 32nm SOI gefertigt



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Er soll hauptsächlich in Budget Rechner Platz finden sowie in Notebooks. Ihm fehlen aber alle Bulldozer Neuerungen, aufgrund der alten K10.5 Architektur.


Wieder keine Ahnung was du mit "Bulldozer Neuerungen" meinen könntest, aber richtig: Llanos CPU Part basiert nicht auf der Bulldozer Architektur sondern auf der K10 Architektur. Dennnoch werden zahlreiche neue Features (z.B. Powergating) Einzug halten.



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Als Nachfolger der "Dragon" Plattform wird AMD die Plattformen Scorpius (für Zambezi) und Lynx (für Llano) VÖ.


Dragon wurde vor kurzem von Leo abgelöst. Somit ist die Vorgängerplattform von Scorpius Leo und nicht Dragon



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Doch die letzte und gleichzeitig größte Neuerung der Bulldozer Architektur ist das AMD Fusion Konzept, was Bulldozer dann zu einer APU macht (GPU und CPU auf einem Die).


Hier wirds jetzt richtig pervers.
Die Bulldozer Architektur hat ansich nichts mit dem Fusion-KONZEPT bzw. einer APU zu tun.
Bulldozer = CPU-Architektur
Fusion ~= das APU-Konzept = (Schrittweise) Vereinigung von CPU und GPU
Llano = ein Fusion-Prozessor/Produkt wobei der CPU-Part auf der K10-Architektur basiert
Ontario = ein Fusion-Prozessor/Produkt basierend auf der Bobcat Architektur
Zambesi = eine CPU basierend auf der Bulldozer Architektur aber KEIN Fusion-Prozessor/Produkt



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Dort kommt eine eigenständige GPU zum Einsatz, der AMD es erlaubt, der CPU Arbeit abzunehmen.
> Bei Bulldozer werden Floating-Point-Verarbeitung nun anstatt von der CPU (über die 128-Bit FPU), von der GPU ausgeführt, die bei solchen Verarbeitungen eine deutlich höhere Performance bringen soll.


Da Bulldozer nur die Bezeichnung der (CPU-)Architektur ist und kein Prozessor(codename), hat die FPU-Breite hier überhaupt nichts verloren. Du könntest maximal sagen, dass Zambesi eine 128bit FPU hat.


Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Deswegen verbaut AMD bei Bulldozer auch nur eine 128 Bit FPU pro Modul. AMD beschreibt das ganze so: Die CPU soll das machen, was sie am besten kann. Die GPU soll dagegen das machen, was sie am besten kann. So will AMD die Arbeit optimal und effektiv zwischen CPU und GPU aufteilen. Wie gut das gelingt, wird sich zeigen.


Langsam, langsam. Du bist schon einen Schritt zu weit. Die volle Integration der GPU in die CPU, als dass die FPU quasi durch die GPU ersetzt wird, erfolgt erst in späteren Fusion-Prozessoren. Derzeit werden die "herkömmlichen" FPU-Operationen nach wie vor von der FPU der CPU ausgeführt.
Der GPU Part von z.B. Llano kann zwar natürlich auch Berechnungen abnehmen, aber das läuft nicht anders ab als heute, wenn man etwas auf der GPU berechnen will.


Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Mann das war die Arbeit hoffentlich wert xD
> 
> Und der "Bulldozer" soll kein Ersatz für Grafikkarten sein meines Wissens, weil wo soll man dann auf dem AM3 Board den DVI anstecken?



Hier wieder wie schon mehrfach erwähnt. DER Bulldozer ist schon völlig falsch. DIE Bulldozer Architektur; DER Zambesi-Prozessor (bzw. CPU). Und die Anmerkung, dass "Bulldozer kein Ersatz für Grafikkarten" werden soll ist schon fast gequirlte Sch....

Fazit: Nicht wild die Codenamen durcheinanderwürfeln 

LG


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Bulldozer wird aber außerdem noch als K15 bezeichnet.


----------



## Ezio (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

K11 wird übersprungen und Bulldozer wird der K12.


----------



## Kryptonite (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Womit jetzt wahrscheinlich in jedem einzelnen Beitrag dieses Threads etwas anderes behauptet wird  
Ich weiss gar nicht mehr was ich glauben soll


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird aber außerdem noch als K15 bezeichnet.



Ja, ich weiß, aber ich "sage" das absichtlich nicht, weil ja lt. AMD diese Bezeichnungen nicht mehr verwendet werden und außerdem verwirrt es nur.

"K11" wird nicht übersprungen, genau so wenig 12, (13) und 14.
11h Griffin
12h Llano
13h mir nicht bekannt
14h Ontario
15h Bulldozer Zambesi

Aber das, ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



lows schrieb:


> Diese beinhaltet einen neuen Sockel für die kommende Prozessor Architektur "Bulldozer",
> 
> Quelle: Hardwareluxx - AMD Bulldozer für Desktop: Zambezi-CPU, Sockel AM3r2, 990-Chipsatz?


Sorry, aber das ist doch völliger Unsinn!

AM3r2 bedeutet einfach nur AM3 Version 2.0, sprich hier gibts einige kleinere bis mittlere Änderungen...
Zum Vergleich solltest dir mal F oder S1 anschauen, hier hab ich aber keine Ahnung, wo wir gerad sind, AFAIR Fr5 oder sogar 7...


----------



## Pr0t0type (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, aber ich "sage" das absichtlich nicht, weil ja lt. AMD diese Bezeichnungen nicht mehr verwendet werden und außerdem verwirrt es nur.
> 
> "K11" wird nicht übersprungen, genau so wenig 12, (13) und 14.
> 11h Griffin
> ...



Ja aber 
Lliano ~ Bulldozer (mit dx11-GPU) (K10,5) (AM3)
Zambesi ~ Bulldozer (ohne GPU) (K11 und K12) (AMDr2)
Leo ~ Phenom II x6 (K10)
Dragon ~ Phenom II (x4 oder x2)

Die infos sind alle von AMD-ankündigungen !


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Sorry Pr0t0type, aber Du bringst hier leider etwas gehörig durcheinander .

Llano hat überhaupt nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, denn Bulldozer ist eine 100% waschechte CPU *ohne Grafikkern*. 
Llano ist eine CPU mit Grafikkern, sprich *APU*. Man kann Llano auch nicht K10.5 nennen, da es sich um eine APU handelt.



			
				Pr0t0type schrieb:
			
		

> Die infos sind alle von AMD-ankündigungen !





MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## tm0975 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Rolk schrieb:


> 2011 ist lang. Wenn sie wenigstens mal rausrücken würden in welchem Quartal oder Halbjahr.



1. halbjahr 2011 wurde gesagt, also dann wohl eher 2. quartal..


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Wie schaut es den eig. Chipsatz mäßig aus für den Bulldozer?

Wird es nur die schon erwähnten Chipsätze von AMD geben oder werden auch passende von Nvidia erscheinen?

Viel Auswahl find ich immer gut 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

naja bin ma gespannt was es dann wird und wie es dann vermarktet wird, hab jetzt erst soviel kohle ausgegeben


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Sorry Pr0t0type, aber Du bringst hier leider etwas gehörig durcheinander .
> 
> Llano hat überhaupt nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, denn Bulldozer ist eine 100% waschechte CPU *ohne Grafikkern*.



Schon besser wie Pr0t0type, aber falsch ist immer noch, dass Bulldozer eine CPU sein soll.
"Bulldozer" heißt nur die Architektur.
*Zambesi* heißt die erste CPU auf Basis dieser Architektur und es werden aller voraussicht nach noch viele weitere Prozessoren (CPU/APU) auf Basis der Bulldozer Architektur folgen. Denn man kann eben nicht sagen, dass "Bulldozer" eine waschechte CPU ohne Grafikkern ist, denn es werden auch APUs auf Basis der Bulldozer Architektur folgen. Wobei man da aber wahrscheinlich noch sagen muss: (Nur) Der CPU-Part dieser fiktiven, zukünftigen APU ist Bulldozer-basierend 

Fazit: Es müsste heißen:



> Llano hat überhaupt nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, denn *ZAMBESI* ist eine  100% waschechte CPU ohne Grafikkern.



Dann stimmts, aber der erste Satzteil hat wenig mit dem zweiten zu tun 

LG


----------



## Pr0t0type (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

@Explosiv


> Sorry Pr0t0type, aber Du bringst hier leider etwas gehörig durcheinander .
> 
> Llano hat überhaupt nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, denn Bulldozer ist eine 100% waschechte CPU ohne Grafikkern.
> Llano ist eine CPU mit Grafikkern, sprich APU. Man kann Llano auch nicht K10.5 nennen, da es sich um eine APU handelt.
> ...


Ja ich bringe etwas ausernander  Gebe ich zu!!! xD
Aber Bulldozer ist Achitektur so wie mein vorredner geschrieben hat !!! 
Zambesi ist der Codename für den Bulldozer CPU (AM3r2)
Llano ist der Codename für den Bulldozer APU (Accelerated Processing Unit) (AM3)
Alle von denen sind keinen Grafikkarten ersatz!
Und haben Multithreading und Turbo Modus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Bulldozer wird der Hammer und wird es grINTEL schwer machen, denn ein(Bulldozer)Kern wird 2 CPUs besitzen und somit kein emuliertes multithreading besitzen was sich bei bis zu 8 Kernen (also 16 echte CPUs) besitzen. Ob ein AM2+ Support kommt ist noch ungewiss aber wie AMD zur zeit arbeitet sind die Chancen sehr groß das es so sein wird. 
Llano ist eine Art Athlon III sein mit HD5xxx sein, wo ein neuer Sockel sein muss (FM1), denn dieser brauch direkte Verbindung zu Graka. Der FM1 wird mehr Pins haben als der AM3.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der Hammer und wird es grINTEL schwer machen, denn ein(Bulldozer)Kern wird 2 CPUs besitzen und somit kein emuliertes multithreading besitzen was sich bei bis zu 8 Kernen (also 16 echte CPUs) besitzen. Ob ein AM2+ Support kommt ist noch ungewiss aber wie AMD zur zeit arbeitet sind die Chancen sehr groß das es so sein wird.
> Llano ist eine Art Athlon III sein mit HD5xxx sein, wo ein neuer Sockel sein muss (FM1), denn dieser brauch direkte Verbindung zu Graka. Der FM1 wird mehr Pins haben als der AM3.




So ein gequirlter Schwachsinn.
Keiner weiß momentan irgendwas über die Leistung von Bulldozer, weder ob Intel es schwer haben wird, noch wieviel schneller als die Phenom II Garde er sein wird.

AM2+ Support wird er definitv NICHT bieten, er wird weder einen DDR2 Speichercontroller bieten, noch überhaupt mechanisch in den Sockel AM2+ passen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Es wiurd Bulldozer Prozessoren geben für AM3 Sockel.
Dann wird es auch Bulldozer Prozessoren für einen neue Plattform geben, ist doch nichts Ungewöhnliches.
Schließlich ist es eine neue Architektur, da bleibt es nicht bei einem Modell.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> So ein gequirlter Schwachsinn.
> Keiner weiß momentan irgendwas über die Leistung von Bulldozer, weder ob Intel es schwer haben wird, noch wieviel schneller als die Phenom II Garde er sein wird.


gequirlter Schwachsinn? merkst du was? 
AMD hat einige Anspielungen gemacht, wie die leistung des Bulldozers sein wird.


mixxed_up schrieb:


> AM2+ Support wird er definitv NICHT bieten, er wird weder einen DDR2 Speichercontroller bieten, noch überhaupt mechanisch in den Sockel AM2+ passen.


Woher willst du wissen ob kein DDR2 Support mehr da sein wird? AMD hat darzu bisher keine angaben abgegeben.
Beim AthlonII sowie beim PhenomII wurde auch angenommen das er kein DDR2 Support hat und.... er ist doch da.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der Hammer und wird es grINTEL  schwer machen, denn ein(Bulldozer)Kern wird 2 CPUs besitzen und somit  kein emuliertes multithreading besitzen was sich bei bis zu 8 Kernen  (also 16 echte CPUs) besitzen.


Sorry, Gordon.... Kerne besitzen keine CPUs, wenn überhaupt, ist das genau andersrum... 

Aber was schreib ich das, es hat ja eh keinen Sinn, denn der Thread hier ist schon so versaut, den sollte man eigentlich mit der Beißzange nehmen und in den Sondermüll stecken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Schau da, Bulldozer-kern oder Module und davon hat er 4-8 stück.
http://darvius.baywords.com/files/2010/01/amd_bulldozer_module.jpg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Du hast geschrieben: 





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der Hammer und wird es grINTEL schwer machen, denn *ein(Bulldozer)Kern wird 2 CPUs besitzen* und somit kein emuliertes multithreading besitzen was sich bei bis zu *8 Kernen (also 16 echte CPUs)* besitzen.


Und das ist eben Mäusekacke. Bei dir hat ein Pixel doch auch nicht Millionen Monitore, ein Reifen vier Autos, etc. Ich könnte wohl noch 10 Seiten so weitermachen, es bringt nix mehr... Ist ja nicht mehr feierlich hier...


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> gequirlter Schwachsinn? merkst du was?
> AMD hat einige Anspielungen gemacht, wie die leistung des Bulldozers sein wird.



AMD hat *niemals* gesagt, dass Intel es beim Bulldozer schwer haben wird, noch haben sie irgendwelche Leistungsdaten rausgegeben.
Der Phenom 1 sollte auch der absolute Oberburner werden, was draus geworden ist weißt du ja.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen ob kein DDR2 Support mehr da sein wird? AMD hat darzu bisher keine angaben abgegeben.
> Beim AthlonII sowie beim PhenomII wurde auch angenommen das er kein DDR2 Support hat und.... er ist doch da.



Merkst du was?
Bulldozer bekommt einen DDR3 1866 Controller. Außerdem wird bereits von einem Sockel AM3r2 gesprochen. Der Bulldozer wird mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100 % *keinen *DDR2 Controller mehr bekommen.
Wieso sollte AMD das auch machen? Der Bulldozer nutzt den Sockel AM3 mechanisch sowie softwaretechnisch ganz aus, also wird Bulldozer auch nicht mehr in den Sockel AM2 reinpassen.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Also mechanisch sind AM2, AM2+ und AM3 recht ähnlich


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



nyso schrieb:


> Also mechanisch sind AM2, AM2+ und AM3 recht ähnlich


 

Die AM3 Phenoms nutzen 2 Pins des Sockels nicht.
Bulldozer jedoch wird die mechanischen Möglichkeiten des Sockels voll ausschöpfen.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Also ähnlich

Scharnier hoch, CPU rein, scharnier runter, fertig


----------



## Namaker (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Beim AthlonII sowie beim PhenomII wurde auch angenommen das er kein DDR2 Support hat und.... er ist doch da.


Der AMD Phenom II X4 940 kam auf den Markt, als noch kein einziges AM3-Board verfügbar war


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Die Phenom 2 940/920 waren ausschließlich für AM2+ Bretter.

Jeder Phenom 2 Prozessor hat DDR2 Controller, die Platz im Die einnehmen und für die Pins benötigt werden.

Bulldozer hat keinen DDR2 Controller mehr, er kann die freien Pins nutzen und dazu noch die Pins, die der AM3 Sockel mehr hat als der AM2+ Sockel.

Intels Core 2 Architektur wurde für den Sockel 775 entwickelt, auf dem schon der Pentium 4 lief, wieso also sollte AMD nicht auch eine neue Architektur entwickeln, die kompatibel mit dem derzeitigen Sockel ist?


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

@ Quanti: der AM3 hat sogar noch einen Pin weniger als der AM2+ ^^
Lediglich die Pins für die wegfallende DDR2-Unterstützung würden frei.

@ Thema:
Ich denke nicht, dass der BD inkompatibel sein wird, schließlich wurde das meines Wissens nach schon bestätigt, dass die Kompatibilität zu AM3 da sein wird, lediglich der HT-Link oder P-States werden sich ggf. unterscheiden, wie auch schon bei dem AM3-Prozzis auf AM2(+)-Boards. Und dann halt noch integriertes USB 3.0 in den 9xx Chipsätzen, also Kleinigkeiten, die nicht weltbewegend sein werden.

MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Llano ist der Codename für den Bulldozer APU (Accelerated Processing Unit) (AM3)



Nein, wie schon mehrfach gesagt basiert Llanos CPU-Part nicht auf der Bulldozer-Architektur, sondern auf der K10 Architektur!!!
Und für Llano ist eine Sockelkompatibilität zu AM3 äußerst unwahrscheinlich!



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Alle von denen sind keinen Grafikkarten ersatz!



Je nach dem wie man es sehen will, ist Llanos GPU-Part schon ein "Grafikkarten-Ersatz". Klar wird die Leistung nicht an die einer High-End Karte wie einer 5870 heranreichen, aber je nach dem ist schon eine beachtliche Leistung im Bereich von realistischen Spekulation. So gibt es z.B. das AvP-Video, welches auf einer nicht näher spezifizierten Fusion-APU läuft. D.h. für sehr viele kann Llano durchaus ein vollwertiger Ersatz für eine dedizierte Grafikkarte sein. Natürlich wird kein Crysis auf hohen Details flüssig laufen, aber SEHR viel mehr als auf heutigen IGPs.



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> *Und haben Multithreading* und Turbo Modus



Das ist wieder äußerst schwammig formuliert. "Haben Multithreating"... Was soll das sein? Llano hat bis zu vier CPU-Kerne und Zambesi "bis zu 8 Kerne". Klar können darauf mehrere Threads gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden. Aber das sollte so ziemlich jeden klar sein, der sich unter einer Quadcore-CPU etwas vorstellen kann...
Ich habe das Gefühl du wolltest irgendwie auf SMT (Simultaneous Multithreading) hinaus, was aber lt. heutigen Kenntnisstand keine der genannten CPUs "unterstützen" wird.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ...denn ein(Bulldozer)Kern wird 2 CPUs besitzen und somit  kein emuliertes multithreading besitzen was sich bei bis zu 8 Kernen  (also 16 echte CPUs) besitzen.



Du wirfst da auch wieder ziemlich viel durcheinander wie teilweise bereits angemerkt wurde.
Richtig wäre:
*Ein* Bulldozer-*MODUL* besteht aus *2* (Integer)-*Cores*.
Die vorerst größte angekündigte Variante davon ist die CPU mit dem Codenamen Interlagos, welcher aus 2 DIEs mit je 4 Modulen besteht.
4 Module x 2 Cores/Modul x 2 DIEs pro package (im MCM, "ähnlich" wie beim C2Q) = 16 (Integer)-Cores.
Interlagos ist aber eine Server-CPU
Für den Desktop ist die bisher einzige, angekündigte CPU auf Bulldozer Basis der (wie schon zig mal geschrieben) *Zambesi*, welcher aus einem DIE mit 4 Modulen á 2 (Integer-)Cores besteht = 8 (Integer-)Cores.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Llano ist eine Art Athlon III sein mit HD5xxx sein, wo ein neuer Sockel  sein muss (FM1), denn dieser brauch direkte Verbindung zu Graka.



Da Llano der Prozessor der neuen Mainstreamplattform "Lynx" sein wird, kann man ihn durchaus als "eine Art Athlon II-Nachfolger aka Athlon III" bezeichnen.
Aber was du mit dem letzten Satzteil meinen könntest, ist mir völlig unklar. Der Prozessor-Sockel braucht also deiner Meinung nach eine direkte Verbindung zur Grafikkarte?! Mhm, ok, dann erklär mir das mal bitte...



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer nutzt den Sockel AM3  mechanisch sowie softwaretechnisch ganz aus, also wird Bulldozer auch  nicht mehr in den Sockel AM2 reinpassen.



Ich denke dir ist das zwar völlig klar, aber "der Bulldozer" wird in gar keinen Sockel passen! Sondern eben der Prozessor dessen Codename mit dem Buchstaben Z beginnt 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intels Core 2 Architektur wurde für den Sockel 775 entwickelt, auf dem  schon der Pentium 4 lief, wieso also sollte AMD nicht auch eine neue  Architektur entwickeln, die kompatibel mit dem derzeitigen Sockel  ist?



Vorsicht. Pentium 4 und Core 2 gibt es zwar beide für den S775, aber die sind trotzdem meist nicht kompatibel, denn nur wenige Chipsätze unterstützen beide Architekturen!
Anders bei den AMD, wo PRINZIPIELL jeder AM3-Prozessor auf allen AM2, AM2+ und AM3 Chipsätzen läuft. In der Praxis sieht es natürlich leider nicht ganz so rosig aus.

LG


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Rolk schrieb:


> 2011 ist lang. Wenn sie wenigstens mal rausrücken würden in welchem Quartal oder Halbjahr.


2. Halbjahr


Ezio schrieb:


> Natürlich wird Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen, das wurde  schon lange bestätigt.


BESTÄTIGT wurde nur, dass es sich um eine AM3 ähnliche Sockelvariante handelt, ob Bulldozer wirklich mit jetztigen AM3 Boards funktioniert steht in den Sternen


Bääängel schrieb:


> Damit wird eher AM2+ gemeint sein als AM3. AMD  wird wissen, dass viele Nutzer sich der Ab- und Aufwärtskompatibilität  erfreuen und auch deswegen zu AMD greifen. Zudem ist das die aktuell  stärkste Waffe gegen Intel und diese wird AMD denke ich nicht  leichtfertig aus der Hand geben.


nicht die stärkste, sondern die einzige. Und nur den AMD Fans zu liebe tut man gar nichts sondern fürs Geld und sollte der Bulldozer schnell werden, wird auch ein neuer Sockel fällig, ist es lediglich ein leichtes Performanceupgrade und die Kompatibilität zum AM3 leicht herzustellen wird man das auch tun. Aber ich greif nicht mehr zu AMD solange sie in der Performance die Oberhand haben, da waren die Sockelwechsel noch schneller als bei Intel derzeit... (3 in 3 Jahren...)


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Rollora schrieb:


> nicht die stärkste, sondern die einzige.


Naja, so schlecht sind AMDs Prozessoren dann auch wieder nicht  Ich kann schon einige Vorteile gegenüber Intel erkennen...

LG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



killer89 schrieb:


> @ Quanti: der AM3 hat sogar noch einen Pin weniger als der AM2+ ^^
> Lediglich die Pins für die wegfallende DDR2-Unterstützung würden frei.


 
Nicht ganz, AM3 CPUs haben 2 Pins weniger als AM2+ CPUs, aber der AM3 Sockel hat mehr Pins als der AM2+ Sockel.
Bulldozer CPUs werden dann alle Pins für AM3 haben und passen dann mechanisch nicht mehr in AM2+ Mainboards.


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der Hammer und wird es grINTEL schwer machen.



Und woher weisst du dass? Dass ist Fanboy gelaber.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



thysol schrieb:


> Und woher weisst du dass? Dass ist Fanboy gelaber.



Wissen wird er es sicherlich noch nicht, aber wenn AMD eine Architektur "Bulldozer" nennt, lässt es einen in etwa die Selbstsicherheit AMDs erkennen . 
Wie damals bei dem "Hammer", der K8 .

Ich persönlich weiß es auch nicht, aber ich hoffe es .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wissen wird er es sicherlich noch nicht, aber wenn AMD eine Architektur "Bulldozer" nennt, lässt es einen in etwa die Selbstsicherheit AMDs erkennen .
> Wie damals bei dem "Hammer", der K8 .
> 
> Ich persönlich weiß es auch nicht, aber ich hoffe es .
> ...



Komisch. Wieso hat AMD den Phenom 1 dann nicht "Schnecke" genannt? Jetzt ziehen Leute schon Rueckschluesse aus den Namen der Hardware. So ein Quatsch. AMD wird den Bulldozer wohl kaum Trabbi oder so nennen.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



thysol schrieb:


> Komisch. Wieso hat AMD den Phenom 1 dann nicht "Schnecke" genannt? Jetzt ziehen Leute schon Rueckschluesse aus den Namen der Hardware. So ein Quatsch. AMD wird den Bulldozer wohl kaum Trabbi oder so nennen.



Hey, Trabbi war/ist cool, also bitte  !

MfG


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hey, Trabbi war/ist cool, also bitte  !
> 
> MfG



Ich hoffe nur dass die Performance des AMD Bulldozer eher auf "Bulldozer" und nicht auf "Trabbi" Niveau liegt.


----------



## Namaker (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Ein Bulldozer ist langsamer als ein Trabbi, aber das ist auch völlig egal, weil es schon wieder in Richtung OT geht


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



thysol schrieb:


> Komisch. Wieso hat AMD den Phenom 1 dann nicht "Schnecke" genannt?



Naja, auch Phenom I war keine Schnecke, er kam nur gegenüber Kentsfield ein Jahr zu spät auf den Markt gegen welchen er prinzipiell nicht so schlecht ausgesehen hätte. Bezieht man den TLB-Bug mit ein, muss man noch ein Quartal hinzu addieren. Nur hatte da schon Yorkfield die Bühne betreten und erst gegen den konnte auf Grund der niedrigeren IPC und nicht genügend hohen Takten kein Land mehr gesehen werden.
Also eigentlich mehr ein "zu spät"-Problem + einen Bug der fürs Image tötlich war, als ein "Schnecke"-Problem 

LG


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer ist langsamer als ein Trabbi, aber das ist auch völlig egal, weil es schon wieder in Richtung OT geht



Ich meinte eher die Pferdestaerken des Bulldozers vs. Trabbi, nicht Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## SixpackRanger (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Ich würde erstmal abwarten wie denn entsprechende Test ausfallen, bevor man sich darin ergeht wie und ob man die Performance aus dem Namen ableiten kann ... zumal es mit Sicherheit zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens keine optimierte Software dafür geben wird ...


----------



## Thunderstom (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

Ich warte jedenfalls schon auf erste Tests


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Ich warte jedenfalls schon auf erste Tests




Tja, das kann noch dauern. 
Mindestens so lange bis erste Samples ausgeschickt wurden.


----------



## Thunderstom (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

@mixxed_up:
Das weiß ich doch^^


----------



## olol (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scorpius - AMD´s neue Plattform*

die ersten samples sollen  ja noch dieses jahr ausgeschickt werden, hoffentlich gibts dann schon ein paar china benchmarks


----------

